# MS Word Layout/Image Problem



## silvertitan (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi there, I am using Microsoft Word 2007 on Windows XP Professional SP3.

I'm writing a paper for a journal using formatting rules as defined by them. Inserting images has bene fine, except for particular instance. All images are wrapped top and bottom. 

In the one instance, an image has been inserted and seems to be fine. However, when a blank line is delete on the page before, the paragraph succeeding is split into 10 pages, with one line of text per page. THis also happens if the image is resized. Looking at the hidden characters there is no indication there is a break of any kind. Futhermore, we noticed that the formatting of the paragraph was slightly wrong, but correcting causes the same problem. Deleted the image and added it again, and we noticed that it was going behind the text, even though the text wrapping was set to in line with text (the default for images being inserted), and that it was not visible behind the text. We tried clearing the formatting of the text and then reapplying but to no avail. Only part of the paragraph is broken up, before the problem seems to crrect itself.

The formatting of the text is Times New Roman, size 9, with 0pt spacing before and after, and line spacing of exactly 11.5pt

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi silvertitan,

Inserting an image 'in-line with text' in a paragraph formatted with an exect line height will cause anything that doesn't fit on the line the image is in to disappear behind the text.

As for the reformatting issue, what other alignment properties does the image have (eg 'move with text', 'lock anchor', vertical/horizontal position, top/bottom text spacing, etc) and how do these compare with the images that don't cause problems? Similarly, how does the formatting of the affected paragraph compare?


----------



## silvertitan (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll find out the details as quick as possible. Re the paragraph, its about half of it that is affected not all of it. SHould I still check it?


----------



## silvertitan (Jan 12, 2010)

Setting the paragraphs to the other paragraphs' settings causes the same thing to happen. The image is already set to the same properties as the other images. I'm really really stumped.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi silvertitan,

Curiously, I can reproduce this in Word 2000, but not in Word 2007. In Word 2000, it seems to have something to do with the picture's height intruding into the space 'owned' by the following paragraph - and it's the following paragraph that is affected. I don't know if that's any help for you since, as I said, I'm not seeing the same thing in my limited testing with Word 2007.


----------



## silvertitan (Jan 12, 2010)

Would it help that the word 2007 document is actually a .doc running in compatability mode?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi silvertitan,

I really don't know whether using compatability mode would make a difference. it shouldn't, buth then again it may. So it may be worth trying a change between the compatability and native modes.


----------

